# Yet another rescue.....



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

This is 'Cotton' our latest rescue.
She is one of three kittens that the owner could not home, so she is with us now and staying. That makes 8 cats, 2 dogs, 4 parrots and 3 fish, all in our house. :scared: 
Paol. [Barker-Hart Pet Rescue]


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She's beautiful you should post some pics in the cat photo galleries where more people will see her  x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello little 'un  

She's beautiful

Em
xx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

she's lovely, maybe you might want to get one of the mods to move the post though :thumbup:


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Being A pet rescue and showing our latest rescue, I assumed this was the correct thread
Paol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

aw she is so pretty. congrats on rescuing her:thumbup:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Isnt she gorgeous-what were the circumstances exactly that brought her to you?
Why did you give her that name-its lovely and so unusual.
Youve certainly got a houseful -would love to hear about the rest and how they came to you,if youve time to post!!!!!!

We have 3 cats,Rigsby,14,Dougal14 and little Ollie 6-all rescues and all indoor cats.We had 2 rescue dogs-Buster and Lulu,both 14 who weve had since they were 3 mths old-they grew up with the 2 older cats-hectic or what!!!!!

Sadly Lulu died 4 weeks ago and were devastated.
Being on here has helped -to speak with people who share your love of animals and offer comfort when its much needed

Hope Cotton settles in well with her new big family
-Our little Ollie came to us 6 years ago ,I was a bit worried ,because the others had been together for 8 yrs.He gave them a new lease of life and now rules the roost.

Wish you well,big hugs to Cotton
from Maureen


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

have sent PM......


----------

